# community fish



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i got 4 bleeding hearts 
6 bronze corys 
4 Hemiodopsis gracillis and im planning on getting way more fish for my 180 gallon planted . so im gonna get green mascara barbs and some Denisoni barbs
and alot of different tetras and some rams . is this ok and maybe a few sap down the road . 
is this all good fish to have together i hope so


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Johnny. Be-careful with the green mascara barbs and Denisoni barbs. I had problems with them in my wife's planted tank. They like to eat plants. I ended up selling aquaman my barbs.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

really like they go to town on plants


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

all the stuff ive read on the barbs they are good and best kepted in planted tanks


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They didn't eat all the plants but they went to town on broad leaf plants . I have 4 Black-spot barbs and 2 denisoni barbs.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

are they good together the black spot are the same as green mascara barbs ya no ?
what kind tank do you have them in


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

also barbs are a little nippy and tetras are prone to being nipped.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I had obesa's( one of my favorite tropicals), tiger barbs, albino tigers, a golden barb, and black skirts, fruit skirts, and another tetra, and Had no problems.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnny, a 180 planted community is awesome. You can do so much aquascape in it and you will truely see some of the smaller tetra's schooling behavior in a tank your size.

You need to add more hemi. That is for sure. Say 10-12 fish in total.
Then think of 3 types of tetra you want to add if you want small tetra. But at least 40-50 fish per type. Take your pick at cardinals, rummy, loreto, neon, green, glowlight, lemon, etc... 

Then add some fish for the bottom of the tank... cory is best for tank clean up. You can have a mix of different cory from standard size melini, skunk, to smaller one like sterbai, to the smallest pygme... Add in a few oto. for aglae control, regular or fancy one like zebra oto.

If you have a close top, hatchet fish is a must... They don't just hang on the top, but in the middle as well...

In a 180, you can add 1 type of apisto. or 2 types in there with multiple pair... Even with some rams in between.

Hope this help.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

charles said:


> Johnny, a 180 planted community is awesome. You can do so much aquascape in it and you will truely see some of the smaller tetra's schooling behavior in a tank your size.
> 
> You need to add more hemi. That is for sure. Say 10-12 fish in total.
> Then think of 3 types of tetra you want to add if you want small tetra. But at least 40-50 fish per type. Take your pick at cardinals, rummy, loreto, neon, green, glowlight, lemon, etc...
> ...


Sounds like you're making a gourmet sandwich when you say it like that. But it's almost how you need to look at it. This isn't my post, but thanks! You gave me ideas of my own!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

One more thought, if you don't care about breeding the apisto., get all males... good coloring, no more worry about fighting for females... though in a 180, that should have enough room.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds good man what about all that and barbs


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking ...............................


----------

